# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  How do you slow down an electronic meter?

## Steven Brooks

Hi Guys,

How do you slow down a house electronic electricity meter from showing the exact reading? I hear there are powerful magnets available that can cause slowdown of the meter. How to do these work and where are they available? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Steven Brooks

----------


## ians

You would need one "special powerful magnet, considering the disc which spins around is non ferrous. The best way to slow down the meter is to use less electricity.

----------


## Martinco

The simple answer is "Don't do it"

There are checks and balances and once you are caught ( not if but when ) it is going to cost you plenty.

Simply not worth it.

----------

Blurock (16-Nov-12)

----------


## ians

Yip, they monitor your useage and any sudden changes in your consumption a red flag appears and they will investigate, by the way this also applies to pre paid meter, so either you have a very good reason, like solar and gas installation or your meter has gone faulty. They will back date the bill to the date the reading reduced and you will be fined, if you are lucky, or they will remove your electricity supply, the municipality only has to supply 300 litres of water per day by law, no electricity, they can cut and remove the power completely.

----------


## AndyD

These guys are all being a bit shy Steven, don't worry there's hundreds of ways to slow down your meter so I'll give you a few to start with. If you find your meter's still running too fast for your liking just let me know and I'll give you some more ways.

1. Install a hot water cylinder timer to switch it off during periods you don't need hot water.
2. Set the HWC thermostat to 55Celsius and install heat insulating blankets to the cylinder.
3. Replace shower heads with low consumption units.
4. Use compact fluorescent or LED lamps instead of halogen or filament types.
5. Insulate your roof to reduce heating and air-conditioning requirements.

----------


## ians

Andy, do you sell these products?

----------


## Willie0100

Guys, listen if you know electricity you would know that the very same meter disc can be slowed down and be stopped in total. The catch is that you need to do this over a time period and not in one,two or three months time (if you do it yourself). Speak to your meter reading agent, some are very helpful with these projects at the right price. And seeing they doing the readings you will have no problem with the municipality with investigations and so on.

----------


## Chrisjan B

http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/s...amedly-Ethical

----------


## ians

At least we are being transparent  :Detective:

----------

Chrisjan B (16-Nov-12)

----------


## AndyD

> Andy, do you sell these products?


Lol, no but maybe I should start.

Just out of interest where the hell is Sokak? Also is it called Sokak because someone visited and said they'd never been anywhere that was so kak?

----------

Chrisjan B (16-Nov-12)

----------


## ians

It was on the news tonight, a place just outside pretoria, where only white people are allowed. If it is not there, i am sure after the news coverage, it will become.

----------


## emersonkelly

If we get caught then they will charge a lot on us. So it is better to avoid using techniques that slow down meter instead of making a lot of payment at a time!!

----------

